# Howto: Install FreeBSD using the UNetbootin img file



## CodyWD (Feb 27, 2011)

UNetbootin uses an outdated download for FreeBSD, 8.0. It is not possible to install it using this basic install, but after a while, I found out how to get it to work 

1. Download UNetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
2. Start up UNetbootin
3. Plug your flash drive in your computer (BACK ALL DATA UP ON THE INTERNET, AS THE HDD WILL BE FORMATTED AS WELL AS YOUR FLASH)
4. From "Distribution:" choose "FreeBSD" from the drop down menu, and in the drop down menu next to "Version" choose "8.0"
5. Reboot
6. Make sure you edit the BIOS so it boots off the flash drive
7. Let it boot, and when you see the "FreeBSD" logo, choose Option 1, or wait 10 seconds.
8. When you get to the install screen, go to OPTIONS
9. Change "Release" from 8.0-RELEASE to 8.2-RELEASE
10. Choose Standard Install
11. Type "A" and then "Q" for it to be installed on your whole hard drive.
12. Choose "Standard" and not "FreeBSD Bootloader"
13. Type "A" and then "Q" again, for it to automatically set up partitions.
14. When Network Configuration pops up, type in the IP address for your Modem (like mine is 192.168.0.1)
15. Choose "Install from FTP"
16. Choose "Main Server"
17. It will connect, then start downloading FreeBSD and extracting it into the correct locations.
18. Choose anything you want in the next questions.
19. Select Yes at the packages section, and choose ones you want.
20. Install the packages (Will take a while, especially if you choose KDE, Gnome, or XFCE. I chose KDE.
21. Reboot, and say hello to your new FreeBSD With (your chosen DE here)


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2011)

The Handbook now has instructions for using Windows to write the memstick image.


----------

